# New frame! Banshee Scratch



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hey, this is for thew people who may not have seen it in the DH forum.  (x-post)

Hey guys, well I sold my Kona Stuff frame to replace it with A Banshee Scratch. I wanted a smaller feel, and horizontal dropouts. I just got her built built up today. Pure sickness. I also got a Shadow Interlock halflink chain. Well, now the Scratch joins the Morphine! Anyway, heres the pics. Tell me what you think. Oh ya, its a 12".


----------



## dlroto (Sep 10, 2006)

Very sick ride.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

why is it that in the second pic it looks like the chain is upside down/on the wrong way

nice bike though


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

very nice choice. looks great, though isnt the fork a little much for that frame ? looks huge


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

sick.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Where did you find that chain?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Actually, now that I look at it, the chain is on backwards! Thanks for pointing that out.

The fork is 100mm travel, not that huge. Its all the parts from my Kona Stuff. But, yes, in the future I will want a shorter fork. A 80mm gold label.

The chain was just ordered through my LBS, but you can order them from www.danscomp.com if ya want

Thanks for the replys


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

A very nice ride, I'm definitely liking it. Those kinked tubes are sexy.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

ok thats what i thought...glad to help.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It must have crazy low standover height.


----------



## pontoon (Jun 15, 2006)

oh yes, that is sweet.


----------



## theoxymoron (Jul 23, 2006)

very nice dude. compared to the morphine how do you like the ride? i need to get an urban dj bike for next summer im lookin at some of the banshee bikes. cool.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

theoxymoron said:


> very nice dude. compared to the morphine how do you like the ride? i need to get an urban dj bike for next summer im lookin at some of the banshee bikes. cool.


Hard to compare since they are setup totally different. But the scratch manuals like a dream. It is awesome. Just having it a week, my manuals have improved alot. I love how it is so small. I wouldnt set a morphine up for street, just because the smallest is a 14" and I would rather have steel for street. Jus tpersonall preference tho. From kona stuff to scratch, I cant even feel a bunnyhop difference, despite the scratch wieghing a few pounds more. It's smallness makes up for it. Banshee has a killer warrenty. I would definatley look into either one.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice pair of banshee's that you got


----------



## bobo888 (Sep 10, 2006)

dang thats nice


----------

